
Race on Campus: Beyond Obama, The Unity Stops - byrneseyeview
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB120977670689464343.html
======
byrneseyeview
The first three paragraphs sound a lot like Bradley's Ghost:
<http://paulgraham.com/polls.html>

